# Proper Puppy Food Transitioning



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Our breeder recommends feeding Purina Pro Plan Small Breed Puppy Formula - Chicken since she feeds all her malts this. I would like to transition our happy lively little boy (who we'll bring home in 1 1/2 wks) :aktion033: to something more natural and organic. The Pro Plan does list chicken as the first ingredient, but the 2nd is corn gluten meal, the 4th is whole grain corn, 6th is poultry by product meal and the 12th is animal digest.

Question: How soon can I start switching him over to new food? At the pet store, Nutro Natural Choice Small Bites Puppy (Chicken, Rice & Oatmeal) got raves from a couple salespeople who have dogs, but in reading the ingredients, the 1st is chicken meal (not chicken), and the 5th is dried beet pulp which may aggrevate tear staining. I had considered Canidae but read that mid last year there was possible acetaminophen contamination found.

Anyway, I've decided we should transition him to Castor & Pullox Organix Canine Puppy Formula Dry Dog Food since it's never been recalled or found to have questionable ingredients and everything looks really great and yummy wth human grade organic chicken and no by-products, etc and is all certified.

2nd Question: Should I also first finish all of the Purina Pro Plan while eventually mixing in increasing rations of the C & P Organix or can I switch over with a mix right away if the stools look good and he likes the new food? I'd prefer to start him on the Organix as soon as possible, but don't want to transition him too fast.

Thanks!


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

I know it's hard to wait, but it's so much better if you take a week or even longer to transition the food. Start out with 1/4 new mixed with the old for a few days, then increase to 1/2 for a few more, then 3/4 for a few days longer. It's worth it not to go through the digestive upset. There are a lot of good grain free foods although I really like Eagle Holistic Select Duck and Oatmeal. I also know a lot of Maltese owners do well with the Nature's Variety. Fromms is another good one as is Orijen. I love EVO small bites too. That's very high in calories and protein, so you need to watch that you don't overfeed.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks, Lisacisme.  It's good to know I can mix in just a little (1/4 ratio) from the very beginning instead of 100% of the other food. I do feel bad knowing the one I have to use initially lists a by product.

I will have to also look into your other suggestions, too, since I'm thinking of the Organix Puppy formula only for now and don't know if the adult version would be suitable for him if the kibble is too large or something. He's super active and loves to run around like crazy (although I'm told his Dad who was BISS is pretty mellow) but is a tiny little guy who'll be lucky to reach his expected max of 4 lbs so I'll maybe eventually add in a little Evo to whatever becomes his regular diet to supplement it. 

And...If anyone here is feeding the Organix Adult formula (especially after using the Puppy formula) and they've stuck to it, please let me know.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've heard that Karma Organic, which is made by Innova, is very good. If I don't do home cooked, I'll probably use this one.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would recommending leaving the food alone for the first week or two your pup is home. It is an adjustment period. Fewer changes the better. Then wean over to whatever you want. 

Meat meal means is is meat minus the water content. It is not a bad ingredient.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks East 83rd and JMM. I'll try leaving the food alone the 1st week and add just a tiny bit of the new stuff for a few days after that and slowly increase over the next several weeks. It's great to know there are several good safe choices everyone is giving to their maltese. 

Also, I thought this was an interesting read for me since I'm new to all of this:
http://cats.about.com/od/catfoodglossary/g/chickenmeal.htm (AAFCO Definition of Chicken Meal)
http://www.weaselwords.com/page/ferret_art019.php
"Chicken, chicken meal, chicken by-products and chicken by-product meal are all by-products which come from plants processing chickens for human consumption. Chicken is defined as the clean combination of flesh and skin, with or without accompanying bone, derived from parts or whole carcasses of chicken or a combination thereof, exclusive of feathers, heads, feet and entrails. It should be suitable for use in animal feed". Chicken meal is the rendered (cooking to remove water and fat from fresh meats) dried meal from flesh, skin and parts such as bruised legs, thighs, breasts and whole deboned carcases of chickens, all of these different ingredients are defined by FDA and AAFCO as, "not for human consumption". On the other hand, chicken by product meal is the rendered, dry product of chicken by-products, such as the intestinal tracts, spleens pancreas, livers, gizzards and hearts. All of these come from the same production plants at the same time as the chicken parts listed above, which go into chicken meal."




> I would recommending leaving the food alone for the first week or two your pup is home. It is an adjustment period. Fewer changes the better. Then wean over to whatever you want.
> 
> Meat meal means is is meat minus the water content. It is not a bad ingredient.[/B]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:chili: :chili: Glad to hear your little one is coming home!! Did you find out who his dad is?

With Jax I fed him the Purina for a week or so, then started the switch to Canidae. I just added a little bit at a time until he was 100% switched over. He's still on Canidae and never had any problems with switching over. He adjusted really quickly to living here too.

I'm so excited for you! :chili: :chili:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Mandy! :biggrin: He is just the sweetest! :wub: You were right, I fell in love right away! Super active & playful handling him in the pen and just real sweet and friendly when you snuggle him in your arms. He has a little bit of winter nose, but that should go away soon with this great spring weather. His dad is her BIS Here Comes Trouble (Roquinho). I'm glad you posted here to help me with the Purina transition. Only a week for Jax - that's very good! What am I gonna do with big ole 6 lb bag?  I haven't opened it yet so I'll see if they have a smaller one I can exchange it for since 6 lbs looks like several months worth for this little guy!  



> :chili: :chili: Glad to hear your little one is coming home!! Did you find out who his dad is?
> 
> With Jax I fed him the Purina for a week or so, then started the switch to Canidae. I just added a little bit at a time until he was 100% switched over. He's still on Canidae and never had any problems with switching over. He adjusted really quickly to living here too.
> 
> I'm so excited for you! :chili: :chili:[/B]


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Mandy, I just realized you started the transition after 1 week and transitioned from there, so maybe the 6 lb bag is still okay.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That's going to be quite the pedigree he's got! Did you find out his mom? 

I think I was able to use the 6lb bag. I just kept adding the Canidae to it. It seemed to work just fine for him. He isn't much of a picky eater and I always leave food down for him. 

He's sounds a bit like Jax was when I visited him. He wanted to play, but would just sit in my lap :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I miss him already. Can't wait to pick him up! This little guy moved so fast in the pen, but he would stop for some good belly scratches and lay on his back with his little paws splayed everywhere.  

I'll have to check his Mom's name on the contract. It was one of Pat's own, but nothing I remembered from her website's list of names.

Cool - I'll just keep the 6 lb.

BTW - off my original topic, but what do you use for Jax's dental care? I found another post about Greenie's which I don't plan to use since JMM said it's bad for aggressive chewers. Do you use toothpaste or a liquid supplement in his water bottle?

As for treats, I'm mulling over Vida Organics and Newman's Own and maybe the small sized Nutro Apple treat one's that smell sooo good! I'm going to wait a little bit to see what I can find first in the SM forums before I buy anything or get too much.



> That's going to be quite the pedigree he's got! Did you find out his mom?
> 
> I think I was able to use the 6lb bag. I just kept adding the Canidae to it. It seemed to work just fine for him. He isn't much of a picky eater and I always leave food down for him.
> 
> He's sounds a bit like Jax was when I visited him. He wanted to play, but would just sit in my lap :wub:[/B]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I havent had a chance to welcome you! So welcome to SM!!! I think the others had given some great advice!! I left Mia's food alone for a few weeks, I didnt want to overwhelm her with all the changes! So once she seemed to be comfortable I started switching food....

I see you are from SF! We have more and more members here from N. and Central Calif!!! YAY!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think a lot of it is trial and error to see what they like!

Jax loves Denta Stix (they are by pedigree). I also use a toothpaste and toothbrush for him, which he really likes. He likes the taste of his toothpaste. I also get Beef Tendons, which are also sold as Merrick Flossies. I find them at the feed store as well as our training facility. I also use Freeze Dried Liver for training, these are by far his favorite. You can use Bully Sticks, but I don't b/c I just can't stand the smell, so we use the Beef Tendon instead for him to chew on. 

What day do you get to pick up your little guy? Did you get pics while you were there? If so, I want to see some!!  We all need to see your new addition!

Oh and how old is he!?


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks, Krystal! :biggrin: I love the boards. So helpful. Everyone has been really great on here! I'm sure I will learn a lot. My fiance laughs at how I don't read celebrity blogs anymore and instead it's always everything about maltese!  

Hugs to your cutie Mia!



> I havent had a chance to welcome you! So welcome to SM!!! I think the others had given some great advice!! I left Mia's food alone for a few weeks, I didnt want to overwhelm her with all the changes! So once she seemed to be comfortable I started switching food....
> 
> I see you are from SF! We have more and more members here from N. and Central Calif!!! YAY!!![/B]


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for all those great suggestions. I figure it will be trial and error, but these are all good starting points! I'll stay away from the smelly stuff though - don't know how well I'd personally stomach those!  

I will try to post pics early this week once I figure that out. I remember seeing a test post area, so I'll give that a try tomorrow. 

You're right she did hold him back. I have to check the contract again, but I think he's about 16 wks right now. They're going do the Crufts show this coming weekend so we plan to pick him up the following week after that. Can't wait!

We're mulling over names, but I didn't like any of his "big dog" name suggestions so far and neither did Pat! :eusa_hand: Hehehee!




> I think a lot of it is trial and error to see what they like!
> 
> Jax loves Denta Stix (they are by pedigree). I also use a toothpaste and toothbrush for him, which he really likes. He likes the taste of his toothpaste. I also get Beef Tendons, which are also sold as Merrick Flossies. I find them at the feed store as well as our training facility. I also use Freeze Dried Liver for training, these are by far his favorite. You can use Bully Sticks, but I don't b/c I just can't stand the smell, so we use the Beef Tendon instead for him to chew on.
> 
> ...


----------

